# climbing trees



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I took Darcy to the forest today, she loves chasing squirrel's so much that she wanted to follow one up a tree.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy1311 said:


> I took Darcy to the forest today, she loves chasing squirrel's so much that she wanted to follow one up a tree.


 I tried to rotate the photo but it looks like I failed


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Cute picture! Oquirrh tries to hop onto the branches of a pine tree we have in the backyard. Good thing he isn't lighter, because he would probably hop all the way to the top.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Too cute! We have mature juniper bushes (2-3 feet tall) and Keke jumps on top of them and runs along the row. He never seems to fall in.


----------

